# الى مهندسين الطبيه في السودان - خبر سار



## م.الدمشقي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد اعترف المجلس الهندسي السوداني بتخصص الهندسه الحيويه الطبيه بعد طول صراع 
لنيل هذا الحق
وهذا يعني ان يحصل المهندس على الرقم الهندسي الذي يخول له تاسيس عمل خاص
ويعني الحصول على عضوية الجمعيه الهندسيه(نقابة المهندسين)
فنحن نرسل من هنا تحية للمهندسين الذين قادوا المطالبه بهذا الحق واعطوها وقتا من وقتهم الخاص وصرفو من مالهم الخاص ايضا
تحية لهم 
من ملتقى الهندسه الطبيه
في
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلأ خبر سار ومبهج الف مبروك .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الــــــــف مبــــــــــــــــارك للزمـــــــــــلاء في الســـــــــــــــــــودان الشقيق .... 

ولكن هل من الممكن إيضاح أسباب تأخر هذا الأعتـــراف وعدم منح هـذا الحـــــــــــــــق ؟؟؟؟

كذلــك هل هذا ينطبق فقط على تخصـــص الهندســــة الطبيـــة الحيويـــة !!!! 

قديماً قال الشاعر العربي :
و ما نيل المطالب بالتمني ....... ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابـــأ

بالتــــــــــوفيــــــــــــــــــــق ......

م. حــــســـــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Prof.Amjad (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن التوضيح ؟؟؟ وهل ينطبق هذا القرار على الهندسة الطبية فقط ؟؟
وهل يوجد تخصصات أخرى في السودان لم يعترف بها في المجلس الهندسي السوداني؟
وكيف مجالات العمل في هذا التخصص علما بأني طالب في هذا المجال وانا قلق من فرص العمل المستقبلية أرجو الاجابة على طلبي ومني لكم جزير الشكر والتقدير والامتنان


----------



## م.الدمشقي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا لمروركم واهتمامكم
التعنت كان بدون سبب فعلي مجرد حجج واهيه والسبب الرئيسي هو ان الاداره في الجمعيه الهندسيه من المهندسين القدمى الذين يصعب اقناعهم وكانو غير مقتنعين بان هذا العلم فرع من فروع الهندسه
واظن ان هناك عدد من اقسام الهندسه لم يعترف به بعد مثل هندسة النسيج


----------



## سوسو22083 (20 مايو 2007)

فعلا الخبر سار جدا ونرجو سماع اخبار جميله كثيرا


----------



## somy (21 مايو 2007)

طبعا دا احلي خبر علمي سمعته ههههههه 
اول حاججة انا بشكر د. محمد بشير رئيس قسم الهندسة الطبية في جامعة العلوم والتقانة 
بلجد الزول كرس جهده عشان كدا 
وبهنئ كل زملائي في جامعة العلوم والتقانة - قسم الهندسة الطبية 
وما انسى زملائي في جامعة السودان والجزيرة ومامون حميدة 
والى الامام


----------



## somy (21 مايو 2007)

Prof.Amjad قال:


> ممكن التوضيح ؟؟؟ وهل ينطبق هذا القرار على الهندسة الطبية فقط ؟؟
> وهل يوجد تخصصات أخرى في السودان لم يعترف بها في المجلس الهندسي السوداني؟
> وكيف مجالات العمل في هذا التخصص علما بأني طالب في هذا المجال وانا قلق من فرص العمل المستقبلية أرجو الاجابة على طلبي ومني لكم جزير الشكر والتقدير والامتنان



اغلب الهندسات معترف بيها من قبل المجلس الهندسي


----------



## معز فضل المولى (22 مايو 2007)

والله ده خبر سار جدا وان شاء الله التفيق لكل المهندسين


----------



## amod (22 مايو 2007)

عظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم جدا
والى الامــــــــــــــــــــــــام دائما


----------



## سوسو22083 (23 مايو 2007)

:1: اريد السؤال عن ماهي المواصفات التي يضعها المجلس الهندسي لنيل اعترافه؟


----------



## القائد العام (30 يوليو 2007)

الشكر اولا لله
وانا بصفتى مهندس طبى \جامعه السودان الدفعه 7 ازف التهانى الى كل المهندسين داخل ربوع بلادى 
وففقنا الله الى الامام دوما ان شاء الله


----------



## م/حسام (30 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروووووووووك لإخواننا المهندسين فى السودان :77: :77: :77:


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لكل من بذل مجهودا فى هذا العمل وهنيئا لكم قبل ان يكون هنيئا لنا..الف مبرووووووووك


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (27 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------

